
What If An iWatch Replaced Most Of The iPhone's Functions? - akosner
http://www.forbes.com/sites/anthonykosner/2013/02/13/what-if-an-iwatch-replaced-most-of-the-iphones-functions/
======
EA
"Please turn off your watch when we close the cabin doors." - flight attendant

It won't be a watch. It will be Siri manifested.

